# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Provoni te merni shokun/shoqen ne interviste.

## prenceedi

Eshte pak a shume edhe si nje loje ku secili prej antareve mund te zgjedh nje antar qe deshiron dhe ta mare ne interviste.
po e nis vet i pari dhe do mundohem te mare ne interviste nje prej antareve qe kohet e fundit nuk po e shoh  ne forum....
*Interviste per bombona*

1- Kush eshte bombona e vertete
2-Ku ke humbur keto kohe qe ste kemi pare
3- Me se mereni ne jeten reale
4- Cdo te thote fjala shoke /shoqe per ju
5- Cfare muzike degjon
6-Sa rendesi ka miqesia per ju
7-Libri juaj i preferuar
8-Keni ngel ne ndonje provim?
9-Kaq per sot. A ju pelqeu intervista?
                       Vazhdon..............>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## stern

*Me pelqeu kjo Teme glikocucuno,ide e kendeshme

Po vazhdoj une me nje Interviste per Linda5

Sic e kemi vene re besoj eshte nje nga Femrat me shume humor e sjellshme dhe me shume stil ne menyren e te shkruarit,per te cilen kam nje respekt shume te vecante dhe e kam ne zemer.

1.   Cila eshte skuadra e preferueshme e jotja?
2.   Muzika qe degjon me me endje?
3.   Ne cfare shteti deshiron ti kalosh me se shumti pushimet?
4.   Cfare cmenurie ke bere ?
5.   (Hand aufs Herz)- Cile eshte enderra e parealizueshme(deri tani)

Hab dich lieb*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*po vazhdoj dhe un me nje interviste per STERN nje forumiste shum e mire si ne sjellje dhe ne shkrimet e saj  eshte inteligjente dhe e zgjuar dhe me humor  :


1. cili eshte sporti qe preferon?
2. cila rryme muzike ju pelqen ?
3. ju pelqen muzika shqiptare?
4. ku ju pelqen te kaloni pushimet kete vit ?
5. per ke skuader beni tifo ?
6. a jeni tip sportiv dhe cili sport ju pelqen ?*

----------


## Marya

po ne kete teme vetem pyetje shtrohen, apo duhet te kete edhe pergjigje? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*1. cili eshte sporti qe preferon?            Hedhje me Parashute 

2. cila rryme muzike ju pelqen ?                  Salsa

3. ju pelqen muzika shqiptare?                Jashtzakonisht sidomos ato Tironset

4. ku ju pelqen te kaloni pushimet kete vit ?  Ne Radhime sepse isha vjet dhe me pelqeu shume

5. per ke skuader beni tifo ?                 Frankurtin ndersa ne Shqiperi me Dinamon*

----------


## prenceedi

> po ne kete teme vetem pyetje ushtrohen, apo duhet te kete edhe pergjigje?


atehere po ju bej edhe ju nje interviste Marya dhe pergjigjuni pyetjeve

1-Cili eshte emri juaj i vertete?
2- ku jetoni?
3-Arrogante,e cilter,mendjemadhe,zemergjere,ambicjoze,cila nga keto veti
 te pershkruan?
4-Te pelqen puna qe ben?
5-Sa kohe i kushton internetit?
6-Jeni e martuar apo beqare?
7-Jeni fetare? Nese po cilit besim i perkisni?
8-C'ju mungon me shume?
                     vazhdon me pjesen e dyte-------->>>>>>>>>>

----------


## Marya

[QUOTE=glikocucuno;2655117]atehere po ju bej edhe ju nje interviste Marya dhe pergjigjuni pyetjeve




> 1-Cili eshte emri juaj i vertete?[


QUOTE]
sekret



> 2- ku jetoni?[


perendim




> 3-Arrogante,e cilter,mendjemadhe,zemergjere,ambicjoze,cila nga keto veti te pershkruan?


e cilter, teper naive nganjehere, zemergjere



> 4-Te pelqen puna qe ben?[


JO



> 5-Sa kohe i kushton internetit


?
sa here qe bej pushim




> 6-Jeni e martuar apo beqare?[


s'me ka vajt menjia me u martue :buzeqeshje: 



> 7-Jeni fetare? Nese po cilit besim i perkisni


ortodoks, 



> 8-C'ju mungon me shume?


nje makine per te vajtur ne pune :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

IZADORA :buzeqeshje: 
hajde ketu perpara gjykates popullore dhe pergjigju pyetjeve me zemer ne dore :buzeqeshje:  apo me doren ne zemer  :buzeqeshje: 



1-Cili eshte emri juaj i vertete?
2- ku jetoni?
3-Arrogante,e cilter,mendjemadhe,zemergjere,ambicjoze,cila nga keto veti
te pershkruan?
4-Te pelqen puna qe ben?
5-Sa kohe i kushton internetit?
6-Jeni e martuar apo beqare?
7-Jeni fetare? Nese po cilit besim i perkisni?
8-C'ju mungon me shume?
9- cfare moshe ke ?

----------


## projekti21_dk

Unë mendoj se së pari duhet njoftuar personin me të cilin do të bësh intervistë, sepse, kështu mendoj ndodh që ndonjëri mos ta vizitojë këtë temë "Provoni te merni shokun/shoqen ne interviste" dhe ndodh sikur me rastin e bombones.
Është e vërtetë që bombonën vërtet nuk e kemi këtej një kohë të gjatë, por ku dihet pse nuk po vjen. Unë lutem që mos ta ketë bojkotuar forumin.
Pra:
Para se të postosh pyetjet për dikë, njoftoje të zgjedhurin për intervistë dhe tek pasi ai të të kthejë përgjigjen - postoji pyetjet.

Respekt për ju,

----------


## ardiana luzha

ahahahah shume pom pelqen kjo teme.

----------


## martini1984

> IZADORA
> hajde ketu perpara gjykates popullore dhe pergjigju pyetjeve me zemer ne dore apo me doren ne zemer 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Cili eshte emri juaj i vertete?
> 2- ku jetoni?
> 3-Arrogante,e cilter,mendjemadhe,zemergjere,ambicjoze,cila nga keto veti
> te pershkruan?
> ...


1-Fillon me A
2-Dihet,BRD
3-Varet nga personi perballe meje,me te pastertin PRO me te panjohuri(e)n mbase e kunderta.Edukata ime familjare i lejon te gjitha.
4-Jo,por eshte ekzistence.
5-Mjet komunikimi,shume.
6-I ndare.
7-Prejardhjen e kam 50-50%.Ateist,por besoj ne zot,por jo tek ata qe bejne moral ne kishe apo xhami.
8-Nje person qe mos te jete si une.ose si e shikoj une jeten ose ne krahe te kundert.
9-Mbi dyzet ose shqip katerdhjete,por jam i ri ne shpirt(ja futa kot me duket)
10-en po e shtoj une.
10+ si ndjehesh kur tjetrin e mashtron?
lg
PS: te me falin kush ja zura rradhen.

----------


## Linda5

Po vazhdoj une me nje Interviste per Linda5


*Ktu me posht ke pergjigjet e mia Yllo*

1.   Cila eshte skuadra e preferueshme e jotja?*....17 Nendori,Barcelona,Manchesteri dhe Juventus(dhe tifoze me Kom.Angleze)*
2.   Muzika qe degjon me me endje?*... Shqiptare me teper ,por dhe te huajat*
3.   Ne cfare shteti deshiron ti kalosh me se shumti pushimet?*...Ne Shqiperi*
4.   Cfare cmenurie ke bere ?*....Se kam ber akoma,shpresoj te bej ndonji* :ngerdheshje: 
5.   (Hand aufs Herz)- Cile eshte enderra e parealizueshme(deri tani)*...Qe nuk te kam takuar ty akoma* :i ngrysur: 


*Schatzi ich danke dir für alle worte ,du bist auch in mein herz: )

Ich auch meine kleiner schwester*   :buzeqeshje: 


Aman mi se doja dhe un te beja nje interviste me ty,por qenka tregu Mario me i shkathet : D


Kjo ishte e para dhe e fundit interviste qe beje : P

----------


## prenceedi

> Unë mendoj se së pari duhet njoftuar personin me të cilin do të bësh intervistë, sepse, kështu mendoj ndodh që ndonjëri mos ta vizitojë këtë temë "Provoni te merni shokun/shoqen ne interviste" dhe ndodh sikur me rastin e bombones.
> Është e vërtetë që bombonën vërtet nuk e kemi këtej një kohë të gjatë, por ku dihet pse nuk po vjen. Unë lutem që mos ta ketë bojkotuar forumin.
> Pra:
> Para se të postosh pyetjet për dikë, njoftoje të zgjedhurin për intervistë dhe tek pasi ai të të kthejë përgjigjen - postoji pyetjet.
> 
> Respekt për ju,


respekt edhe per ju z. Adem
ne radhe te pare kemi te bejme me shume me nje loje zbavitese dhe jo me nje interviste te vertete
Po , vertet mund te njoftohet personi qe i drejtohen pyetjet qe te vizitoj temen , por jo ta njoftosh njeher dhe pastaj ti dergosh pyetjet qe te pergjigjet
Do behet si pune e intervistave me politikanet pastaj qe i marin pyetjet 2-3 dite para qe te pergatiten  :ngerdheshje: 

U pa puna tani po ju mar edhe ju nje interviste te shkurter   :buzeqeshje: 
1-Si do ta pershkruaje veten?
2- ku jetoni?
3-Gazeta, revista, lexoni? cilat jane ato?
4-C'do te thot fjala shok/shoqe për ty?
5-Pershkruani një mbremje romatike, ideale për ju?
6-Kush eshte hobi juaj?
7- Cmendim keni per miqesine virtuale?
8-C'plane keni per te ardhmen ?
9-Cfare urreni me shume ne kete bote?
10-Sa % i sinqert ishit ne pergjigjet qe dhate?
11-A ju pelqeu intervista?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> respekt edhe per ju z. Adem
> ne radhe te pare kemi te bejme me shume me nje loje zbavitese dhe jo me nje interviste te vertete
> Po , vertet mund te njoftohet personi qe i drejtohen pyetjet qe te vizitoj temen , por jo ta njoftosh njeher dhe pastaj ti dergosh pyetjet qe te pergjigjet
> Do behet si pune e intervistave me politikanet pastaj qe i marin pyetjet 2-3 dite para qe te pergatiten 
> 
> U pa puna tani po ju mar edhe ju nje interviste te shkurter  
> 1-Si do ta pershkruaje veten?
> 2- ku jetoni?
> 3-Gazeta, revista, lexoni? cilat jane ato?
> ...


Përshëndetje dhe respekt për ty glikocucuno. ( u pa puna. kësaj i thonë t'ia bësh vetes bam! hahahahah)
Postimin tim, nga ngutia e kam lënë pak të mangët. E kisha fjalën, në këtë intervistë virtuale, nëse i parashtrohen dikujt pyetjet mos të mbesin pa përgjigje. Ja, bonbona ta zëmë ende nuk u përgjigj.

Unë gjithsesi do të përgjigjem në pyetjet që më ke parashtruar, por për momentin jam shumë i zënë.

shumë, shumë të faleminderit!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Pershendetje glika..
do bej dhe une disa pyetje per ty
1.ku jetoni? :perqeshje: 
2.me se meresh ne jeten reale?
3.pse zgjodhe kete nick?
4.cila eshte endra tende e pa realizuar?
5.cfare lloj filmash te pelqejne?
6.sa e ke numrin e kembes? :pa dhembe:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> respekt edhe per ju z. Adem
> ne radhe te pare kemi te bejme me shume me nje loje zbavitese dhe jo me nje interviste te vertete
> Po , vertet mund te njoftohet personi qe i drejtohen pyetjet qe te vizitoj temen , por jo ta njoftosh njeher dhe pastaj ti dergosh pyetjet qe te pergjigjet
> Do behet si pune e intervistave me politikanet pastaj qe i marin pyetjet 2-3 dite para qe te pergatiten 
> 
> U pa puna tani po ju mar edhe ju nje interviste te shkurter  
> 1-Si do ta pershkruaje veten?
> 2- ku jetoni?
> 3-Gazeta, revista, lexoni? cilat jane ato?
> ...


1-Si do ta pershkruaje veten?
*Tip tolerant, bashkëbisedues, e dëgjoj dhe e respektoj mendimin e tjetrit; mundohem mos të them fjalë të pamatura:i dal zot fjalësi sime ( s’më pëlqen të hedh gurin e të fsheh dorën) dhe mbi të gjitha, për askë në botë nuk i them borës së bardhë e zezë!

2- ku jetoni?
*Fat/keq/mirësisht jetoj në Danimarkë ( fatkeqësi është se jetoj jashtë atdheut, ndërsa është fatmirësi se jetoj në një shtet demokratik, si askund në botë, prej të cilit kam mësuar shumë gjëra me vlerë ( dhe më e vlefshmja është atdhedashuria.) 

3-Gazeta, revista, lexoni? cilat jane ato?
* Këtu ku jetoj nuk ka ravista në gjuhën shqipe. Gjuhën e vendit nuk e zotëroj mirë, megjithëkëtë kam përkthyer një libër për fëmijë, por këtë nuk do ta botoj. Tani jam duke përkthyer një tjetër dhe këtë do ta postoj edhe në forum për të rinjtë tanë.

4-C'do te thot fjala shok/shoqe për ty?
*është dicka e shenjtë për mua. Unë i çmoj shumë shokët. Populli thotë:”Vëllain ta ka bërë nëna; mik nuk ke çare pa e zënë dikënd derisa ke motër e vëlla, ndërsa shokun e zgjedh vetë”. Të jesh shok me dikë do të thotë të kesh shumëçka të përbashkët me të.(Ndoshta nga kjo ka dalë shprehja: Më thuaj se ç'shokë ke, të të them se cili je.)

5-Pershkruani një mbremje romatike, ideale për ju?
*( eh po i bie pak më rrotull se s’kemi kohë pastaj të merremi me gjyqe divorci – po e lexoi plaka. Hahahhahaha). Nuk di. Nga natyra lehtë u përshtatem situatave romantike si në natyrë, si dikund në lokal – me shoqëri të zgjedhur. Madhështore është të bësh diçka romantike edhe kur je vetëm ( në këso raste vie frymëzimi për të shkruar )! Por gjithashtu do të ishte diçka e bukur edhe romantike si nën tingujt t këngës ”A e man mend e vogël-o” ( sikur tema që kam hapur ).

6-Kush eshte hobi juaj?
*Hobi është diçka jashtë profesionit e që ka të bëjë me talentin për të plotësuar boshllëkun shpirtëror, natyrisht për t’u kënaqur. Unë kam tre: gjëzëtarinë ( unë përiploj gjëza nga më të ndryshmet: fjalëkryqe, ndërrimor, siandej, vizatimor të bardhë etj), peshkataria ( të martën do të blej një kallam të ri se ishin me lirim ) dhe shëtitja këmbë dhe me bicikletë. Këta plotësojnë zbraztësinë shpirtërore timen.

7- Cmendim keni per miqesine virtuale?
*Është diçka që zor përshkruhet me fjalë ( e kam fjalën për miqtë nga ky Forum). Unë kam pasur fatin që të takohem me 4-5 persona që jam njoftuar nga forumi. Ishte një ndenjë e këndshme që s’mund të përshkruhet me fjalë.

8-C'plane keni per te ardhmen ?
*Unë ta kryej obligimin tim ndaj fëmijëve të mij dhe ndaj fëmijëve shqiptarë në ngulimet shqiptare. Te ata ta mbjell dashurinë për tadheun. Ata të kryejnë ndonjë shkollë këtu dhe kështu të shkolluar t’i kthehemi atdheut i cili ka shumë, shumë nevojë për këso kuadrosh.

9-Cfare urreni me shume ne kete bote?
*Hipokrizinë ( dyfytyrësinë), servilizmin dhe fanatizmin.

10-Sa % i sinqert ishit ne pergjigjet qe dhate?
*Mbi 90%

11-A ju pelqeu intervista?
*Ahahhaha. Ani se ia bëra vetes bam ( meqë të shkrova ), unë sinqerisht të falënderoj shumë, shumë dhe jam përpjekur që të të përgjigjem me shumë përgjegjësi.

Edhe një herë të faleminderit.

----------


## prenceedi

> Pershendetje glika..
> do bej dhe une disa pyetje per ty
> 1.ku jetoni?
> ---*si shume te veshtire e bere kete te paren(po ta them ke veshi Athens)*
> 2.me se meresh ne jeten reale?
> ---*lufte per ekzistence*.
> 3.pse zgjodhe kete nick?
> ---*me pershtatet*
> 4.cila eshte endra tende e pa realizuar?
> ...


................................................ :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------


## projekti21_dk

..................................................  ........................

----------


## katjushka

> Eshte pak a shume edhe si nje loje ku secili prej antareve mund te zgjedh nje antar qe deshiron dhe ta mare ne interviste.
> po e nis vet i pari dhe do mundohem te mare ne interviste nje prej antareve qe kohet e fundit nuk po e shoh  ne forum....
> *Interviste per bombona*
> 
> 1- Kush eshte katjushka e vertete  Per kete duhet te prisni akoma
> 2-Ku ke humbur keto kohe qe ste kemi pare verdall kam qene
> 3- Me se mereni ne jeten reale mbijetoj
> 4- Cdo te thote fjala shoke /shoqe per ju Sa vjen e zhduket si fjale, megjithate shoqeria eshte gjithcka
> 5- Cfare muzike degjon  Pop me teper, por edhe popullore neper dasma me pelqen
> ...


vazhdimi ku eshte? :rrotullo syte:

----------

